# Beethoven and Jonathan Biss



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Jonathan Biss continues his efforts to complete a cycle of the Beethoven piano sonatas. For those who have heard his performances, does he bring anything new to the table? Or is this just another decent set?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I think in the oft recorded world of Beethoven sonatas it would be very difficult for anyone to bring something substantially new to the table.


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

The guy comes after Claudio Arrau, Wilhelm Kempf, Wilhelm Backhaus, Anton Kuerti, Alfred Brendel, Stephen Kovacevich, Arthur Schnabel, Richard Goode, Yves Nat, Solomon, Annie Fischer, Myra Hess, Rudolf Serkin, John Lill, Louis Lortie, Emil Gilels (these are just my favorites, but there many others). 

With such many performers, how can one bring something new ?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

worov said:


> [...]
> With such many performers, how can one bring something new ?


It is certainly possible to 'bring something' that is... _non-standard_ to the interpretations. Mustonen has done that for/to Mozart, for instance. Even when the 'difference' is _not_ aggressive (or blatant), as in the relative lightness of Gulda's recordings, there may be a shift of emotional 'meaning' that is worth hearing. I haven't heard Mr. Biss' Beethoven sonatas; what I have heard him play, including live, struck me as thoroughly conventional/central interpretations.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Of course there is nothing wrong with a 'central' interpretation. Rather that than someone who tries too hard to be original.


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

> Of course there is nothing wrong with a 'central' interpretation. Rather that than someone who tries too hard to be original.


Are you thinking Glenn Gould ?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

worov said:


> Are you thinking Glenn Gould ?


Yes at times. Certainly the Appassionata was perverse.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

DavidA said:


> Yes at times. Certainly the Appassionata was perverse.


GG did a nice job with some of the sonatas. But the Appassionata...


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

I think the Glenn Gould interpretations are actually quite good. And the Appassionata is a little provoking but it is interesting, and I've found myself enjoying it a number of times, especially the third movement. I do agree with Glenn though that, at least for me, the Appassionata is one of the lesser "named" sonatas. I could see why Glenn Gould had his reservations about it. I don't think he was being farcical in his recording, I think he was trying to get the elements he was interested in in the piece.

Hey, at least it's original. There's way too many legendary recordings of the Beethoven sonata to not be original. You either have to find something new to say about them "or find another way to make a living", as Glenn said. Pass over in silence.

That being said, I haven't heard Bliss's new album, but he is one of my favorite pianists of that generation. I think he is a lot better than the pianists getting the spotlight right now. I saw the masterclass with Barenboim, and he played the variation of the #30 much better than Lang Lang played the Appasionata.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Speaking of Gould, his Hammerklavier seems pretty mediocre to me. The fugue is downright dull! But I think he absolutely nails the slow movement (of all things).


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Speaking of Gould, his Hammerklavier seems pretty mediocre to me. The fugue is downright dull! But I think he absolutely nails the slow movement (of all things).


Ken, I was actually listening to the Hammerklavier around half a week ago, and I was thinking the same thing, I thought it couldn't be so however. I think he excels in all of other parts of Beethoven late sonatas, and when I listen to them I go to him for the most part (except Schnabel). The 28th, 30th, and 31st, especially stand out for me for Gould, mostly because I think those are the Sonatas he loved most in the late repertoire. I also go to Gould for the early Sonatas: I don't think op. 2 no. 2 is played better by anyone else, and generally I think Gould plays Moonlight more profoundly than anyone else; he shows the extreme tension, both modulatory and expressive, that is in the first movement.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

KenOC said:


> GG did a nice job with some of the sonatas. But the Appassionata...


But the pathetique


----------



## RobertoDevereux (Feb 12, 2013)

worov said:


> The guy comes after Claudio Arrau, Wilhelm Kempf, Wilhelm Backhaus, Anton Kuerti, Alfred Brendel, Stephen Kovacevich, Arthur Schnabel, Richard Goode, Yves Nat, Solomon, Annie Fischer, Myra Hess, Rudolf Serkin, John Lill, Louis Lortie, Emil Gilels (these are just my favorites, but there many others).


OK, I'm wary of starting another "what is the best..." thread here, but I think it's time for me to buy another complete set of Beethoven's sonatas. The one I own is sitting in a box on the other side of the ocean, and running to the computer to play them on YouTube every time I think of it doesn't work anymore!  So does anyone here own multiple sets? Can you comment on the differences? I have Alfred Brendel's set and I love the clarity and simplicity he brings in. What are the other ones like?

Thanks!

RD


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

RD, you may want to check this page:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/sy...ZP1D2U2Q1EK/ref=cm_sylt_byauthor_title_full_5

My favorite cycles are Schiff and Gilels (the latter not quite complete, but...)


----------



## RobertoDevereux (Feb 12, 2013)

KenOC said:


> RD, you may want to check this page:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/sy...ZP1D2U2Q1EK/ref=cm_sylt_byauthor_title_full_5
> 
> My favorite cycles are Schiff and Gilels (the latter not quite complete, but...)


KenOC, great!!! Thanks for that - I'll "work through" the list. What do you think of Barenboim's Beethoven?

RD


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Paul Lewis, no? I heard these are quite brilliant. I already have the Brendel, but I saw some extremely enthusiastic reviews for these...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

To respond to the last two posts, Barenboim is quite fine as is Lewis. I really think that, at least among the performers we're talking about here, the choice is really one of taste and, perhaps, miking and recording in some cases.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Biss is an excellent artist. I'm especially fond of his performance of Schumann's Kreisleriana. He excels in intensity, so I can imagine his performance of #8, 17, 23, 29, 30, 32 as being excellent. But what I would most like to hear is his #21 performance!

As for "newness", it's hard to imagine, given the widely divergent styles of so many great pianists who also recorded the cycle.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

KenOC said:


> RD, you may want to check this page:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/sy...ZP1D2U2Q1EK/ref=cm_sylt_byauthor_title_full_5
> 
> My favorite cycles are Schiff and Gilels (the latter not quite complete, but...)


Must confess I bought a Gilels disc and was disappointed. I thought he banged too hard.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

KenOC said:


> GG did a nice job with some of the sonatas. But the Appassionata...


As I said in another thread, when GG is at his best you can almost imagine it's Beethoven improvising.

For an Appassionata to beat all try Richter on RCA. White hot!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

DavidA said:


> For an Appassionata to beat all try Richter on RCA. White hot!


Ah, I remember the old Richter mono Appassionata on MK. Worst inner-groove distorition in my collection, but it brought the house down!


----------

